# Ringnecks



## Duckbrian2014 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hunted both Saturday evening and Sunday morning this weekend. Put our set up in at 2pm Saturday on the lake. We were hunting in the Columbia county close too Zepperneck Lake area. In the snow and rain the three of us were in the blind when the ringnecks flew up the lake and into the spread. We ended up getting 3 drakes and one hen. Along with a woody on Saturday. On sunday all we had to set up was our mojo's, we took 6 woodies, 2 mallards and 4 geese. Great hunt in a ok spot. Oh by the way the food at The Stagecoach restaurant was fantastic too!!!$


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I bagged a ringneck as well this week end, first one I have ever gotten.

2 Drakes and a Hen swooped in and I tagged the trailing Drake.

Only hunted Saterday, also put some GW Teal in the bag and a Hen Mallard.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

There was a good migration with that front last weekend. Between me and my buddies we shot 33 birds over 3 days. Probably the best 3 days I've had except for geese later in the year. The weird part is that only 1 of those was a mallard. Just no mallards moving here yet. And yes we saw ring necks too. Haven't shot one in a couple years but we shot 5 on Sunday and 1 Friday. Had a nice flock of about 20 ring necks buzz through Sunday that we dropped 4 out of. I also had a group of 15 canvasbacks come in Saturday by myself. Of course I missed a drake and dropped the hen behind it  Still cool to see them.


----------



## BIG TURKEY (May 31, 2014)

Duckbrian2014 said:


> Hunted both Saturday evening and Sunday morning this weekend. Put our set up in at 2pm Saturday on the lake. We were hunting in the Columbia county close too Zepperneck Lake area. In the snow and rain the three of us were in the blind when the ringnecks flew up the lake and into the spread. We ended up getting 3 drakes and one hen. Along with a woody on Saturday. On sunday all we had to set up was our mojo's, we took 6 woodies, 2 mallards and 4 geese. Great hunt in a ok spot. Oh by the way the food at The Stagecoach restaurant was fantastic too!!!$


Gilford lake is okay to many Yahoo out there ,marks landing is a much better place to eat .
And get the blind on the island much better hunting out there .


----------

